# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Is Gadget For Playstation The Most Trending Thing Now?

## RodriguezAllen

Yes, the Playstation gadget has received a lot of attention recently. Connect a USB devicesuch as a flash driveto the USB port on the PS3 to view your photos, music, and videos on your TV screen. You can also plug in a second Dual-Shock 3 controller, which will allow two people to play at once. The PS3 Slim has dropped in price, but it's still not cheap. In the long run, though, the PS3 is a better deal. The PS3 is backwards compatible, so you can play some PS2 games. The PS3 has a large number of accessories available for it, with some being able to be used for both the PS3 and PS2. It also has a high resale value, so if you want to get rid of it or upgrade to a PS4 in a few years, youll still be able to sell it back to GameStop or someone else at a decent price.

----------

